# Classic Books and must-have authors in Beekeeping



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for the effort. That is an extensive list. J


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 26, 2016)

just barely scratching the surface


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

A few years ago, a guy in Pennsylvania listed over 700 beekeeping books for sale on Ebay. He had a VERY extensive collection. I had agreed to buy the books when his daughter contacted me to say that he was backing out of the transaction and selling the books to a local friend instead. The books were all unique with no duplicates and none of them were magazines. That said, I have at least a thousand Gleanings and ABJ issues plus another 100 or so other beekeeping books.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

I read the "Hive and the Honey bee" a few times in the 70's was all I had,, for the first 8-10 years except my Dad and Grandpa.
I did successfully have a 2 queen hive in the late 70's 79 i think give 400lb of honey one season.

Books are a good way, most folks now want answers immediately and prefer not to read nowadays.

GG


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd add:

A manual of Beekeeping by Wedmore
Honey Farming by ROB Manley
Beekeeping at Buckfast Abbey- Br. Adam


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

And all Eva Crane books.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Honey by the ton
Oliver Field
Original 1983
Reprint 2012
ISBN 9780907908463


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Laying the Foundation for Utah's Beekeeping Success, 1848–1888
Author(s): J. Michael Hunter
Source: Utah Historical Quarterly , Vol. 88, No. 3 (Summer 2020), pp. 188-202 Published by: University of Illinois Press
Stable URL: https://www.jstor.org/stable/10.5406/utahhistquar.88.3.0188

https://www.jstor.org/stable/pdf/10.5406/utahhistquar.88.3.0188.pdf


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

Clayton Huestis said:


> I'd add:
> 
> A manual of Beekeeping by Wedmore
> Honey Farming by ROB Manley
> Beekeeping at Buckfast Abbey- Br. Adam


I haven't read this one. I'll check this out.


----------



## Archy89 (Jun 28, 2021)

Great resource, Thanks


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

I can second the recommendation to use Calibre and The Internet Archive.

Calibre is a free program that is helpful in organizing and reading downloaded books.* calibre - E-book management*
The Internet Archive has an amazing variety of books and other resources. *


Internet Archive: Digital Library of Free & Borrowable Books, Movies, Music & Wayback Machine


*
My go-to books are a 1920s ABC and XYZ of Bee Culture, and a 1949 The Hive and the Honeybee.


----------



## Archy89 (Jun 28, 2021)

AR1 said:


> The Internet Archive has an amazing variety of books and other resources. *  Internet Archive: Digital Library of Free & Borrowable Books, Movies, Music & Wayback Machine*


Really helpful, I check this one and Best books available here, Thanks


----------



## GFWestTexas (Jul 10, 2021)

Biodiversity Heritage Library
This is a free source, and contains original treatise by Langstroth, Dzierzon, many research documents, Hive and the honey bee volumes etc. This is my favorite in my collection however.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

'Honeybee Democracy' by Tom Seeley is a great read!


----------

